# Platinum O.G. Kush?



## jsales (Mar 20, 2008)

I just finished my first grow of Platinum OG kush and I was wondering if anyone knew the genetics of this plant? Thanks!


----------



## jsales (Mar 22, 2008)

Just looking for some love here, shit....just finished my first grow and the weeds amazing, smells like Lemon Diesel, got it from a friend as a clone. I was a told it was OG Platinum Kush .... not sure what the OG is crossed with, anyone?


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 22, 2008)

got any pics?


----------



## jsales (Mar 23, 2008)

ILL POST  my man!


----------



## IV420 (Mar 23, 2008)

i am interested in this too. i just started some O.G. kush today.


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 23, 2008)

im about 3 weeks into my og grow


----------



## jsales (Mar 23, 2008)

Stoked On My First Grow, Take A Look At Pics. Its Og Platinum Kush I Think?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2008)

yea it looks like it, what was ur total amount


----------



## jsales (Mar 23, 2008)

Close To 2 Ounces! What Is The Og Crossed W/ To Get Platinum Og ... Doesnt Have That "kush" Smell, It Smells Great (lemonxfruityxskunky ) Similar Tasting To Sour D


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 23, 2008)

THIS??

Platinum (Afropips) = Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl 

Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 23, 2008)

hope that answers that... oh the answer is on this site.. search platinum kush and find thread "Big list of Strains"

Your welcome!


----------



## jsales (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanx Bro !!! Good Work


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 23, 2008)

any time! just hit up my journal with some nice words in return!! 

JD


----------



## jsales (Mar 23, 2008)

WILL DO , THX AGAIN ....


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 17, 2008)

yea i just tried some and my comments exactly,smels purply


----------



## Dankwise (Oct 17, 2008)

that aint what platinum o.g. is, none of the cali strains are gonna be on some dutch seed bank, all these strains are made from old school breeders in mendocino or humboldt. Being that ive had platinum master, platinum bubba,and platinum kush is that platinum is a strain in the canna bible that all these kushs are being crossed with


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey dank can you discribe the platinum og to me,my friend gave me the cut but it purpled up and was done in 7weeks,didnt taste as strong as other og or master,what characteristics does have? Thanks


----------



## B.B's (Jun 20, 2009)

i'm in week 6 of flowering with my Platinum OG Kush---how did yours turn out? any pics?


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 22, 2009)

Verystrong.s9icey


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 22, 2009)

Im getting ready to do a sfv og kush grow. Ive got a bunch that have been vegging for about 4 weeks and they are ready to go into the flower room. The few that i have flowered in the past seemed to be on the smaller side (heighth wise). The buds were really dense and clustered from top to bottom but no real big colas.

Does anyone know if this strain responds well to lollipoping?


----------



## cbdthcwhoopper (Aug 8, 2009)

OG stands for Ocean Grown... Not Original Gangsta


----------



## Meanest and Greenest (Oct 20, 2009)

that stuff that you created looks beautiful!!... OG kush is a very heavy "head-high" sativa, other than that... i'm not sure what else i can tell you... it looks delicious though!


----------



## Bundy (Oct 20, 2009)

*HI*,

on 1 other Forum the explanations of OG Kush = Chemdawg x Pakistan x Thai ? 
There are several options, several texts ... 

*STRANGE* ?

I not know OG Kush ...
I work Chemdawg91 almost 3 years, (very good génétic ) I worked 2 cycles with Bubba Kush but I not know OG Kush...

I am surprised that there are several explanations genetics of OG Kush ???

Peace


----------



## josh b (Oct 20, 2009)

ththis strin produces large ammounts mayb in the futre i will grow this,nice job btw love them huge colas baby

thanks


----------



## ievolution (Mar 8, 2010)

it is definitely Amstel Gold x Silver Pearl X OG Kush. not Platinum X Og Kush.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up for everybody Matt I choked on my food when I seen that. Haze2


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 11, 2010)

i need this shit


----------



## purplebibble (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm seriously trying to hunt down either some Platinum OG kush or OG Kush seeds and the only place I found them were Greenthumb and they are way expensive. If anyone can inbox me a link as to where they can be found then it would be of great appreciation and rep will be given!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## haze2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ill tag along cause Id like to know, Dr greenthumb genetics are awesome but I have heard that you get ripped when you place a big order. Haze


----------



## j420man (Apr 13, 2010)

i have the real platinum og kush strain i'm a med grower in colorado my strain grows almost twice as wide as it does tall it has the og kush taste and smell what it should be is og f1 x og f3 x bubba f2 thats what i was told but i will say even the clones when rooted start to lean over then grow a t shape and grow wide man my mother is like 31" tall x 54" wide it has a different look also grows strait in hydro for some reason actually have a sog going now but in soil always grows in a t in fox farm ocean i'm a hydro grower but the guy who gave it to me was a fan of my band so he gave it to me after i smoked some it was the second best pot i've ever smoked and i live in a state where weed is fucking everywhere there are 16 dispensorys within 10 min of my house and 12 hydro shops all with lines out the door so i see alot of weed have been smoking for 13 years every day anyway thats what i know my platinum strain is fucking awsome like the real og with a little extra dank to it but i also have been told 20 other storys about where it came from some seem reasonable like a cross of king kush and og but anyway mine smells like a dank ass og/bubba but ya never know mine could not be the real strain


----------



## ievolution (Apr 22, 2010)

dude im telling u im a med grower in cali and i have the strain. i know for a fact its (amstel gold x silver pearl) x OG Kush. maybe some1 tried making it over there and thats what u got. otherwise its a cut over here and those are the genetics. its a beautiful strain. a lot of platinum 9 fingered leaves when the plants full out flower from all the trichs that cover the leaves. very potent plant but not like a true og in anyway. id say its a lot different more of a frosty indica strain. stout plant with HUGE leaves. not the best for sog because how much it branches. grew it in hydro where i work and it could work for sog because it bushes out less there. soil has branches that stretch out from the bottom and continues all the way up.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 22, 2010)

kush this kush that .. who gives a fuck .. shit sucks anyway.. 2 cents. bung shit a fad.. like purple weed or widow and skunk in th 90 or blah blah blah


----------



## haze2 (Apr 24, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!! Haze2


----------



## ievolution (Apr 28, 2010)

wtf are u even talking bout. you really have no clue right? youve never had platinum og kush.. you cant even have an input on that.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 11, 2010)

I have been smoking the platinum og for the last month....and this shit is no gimmick...
It is surely the naicest smeling og ive had in some time....
And it is damn tasty.... Ive heard the paltinums are crossed with sshaze.....
And does taste very chrome like to me like battery acid..... with the og backer....
Ive had it from two different shops... and u know when its platinum....4sure....


----------



## 323cheezy (May 11, 2010)

j420man said:


> i have the real platinum og kush strain i'm a med grower in colorado my strain grows almost twice as wide as it does tall it has the og kush taste and smell what it should be is og f1 x og f3 x bubba f2 thats what i was told but i will say even the clones when rooted start to lean over then grow a t shape and grow wide man my mother is like 31" tall x 54" wide it has a different look also grows strait in hydro for some reason actually have a sog going now but in soil always grows in a t in fox farm ocean i'm a hydro grower but the guy who gave it to me was a fan of my band so he gave it to me after i smoked some it was the second best pot i've ever smoked and i live in a state where weed is fucking everywhere there are 16 dispensorys within 10 min of my house and 12 hydro shops all with lines out the door so i see alot of weed have been smoking for 13 years every day anyway thats what i know my platinum strain is fucking awsome like the real og with a little extra dank to it but i also have been told 20 other storys about where it came from some seem reasonable like a cross of king kush and og but anyway mine smells like a dank ass og/bubba but ya never know mine could not be the real strain


Interesting...It does taste like the origonal og if there ever was one....
To me it is kinda hazy peppery ... but as you say it smells better than any other flower....
I also am in a med... community with many different strains....this plat is down right awesome.....


----------



## ievolution (May 31, 2010)

after running platinum its just not a keeper honestly. it doesnt keep up with my Larry Og kush or about 6 of my other strains so its got to go. save your time and get a real og kush. i mean its a beautiful plant. very frosty has a good smell. but if youve grown real og kush u would know why this strain hasnt been grown by more here in cali.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2010)

just thought that i would say that im growing dr greenthumbs og kush at the moment, and i'm super impressed with her thus far.. as far as pricey, yah, his beans are a lil on the high side, but you do get 11 femmed beans that grow into monsters from what i've seen.. i have also recieved ten of his new strain called dope for free so long as i do a journal on them along with a few other members on here like pipe dream.
i have never heard of anyone getting ripped off from the good dr, small orders or large.. i usually get my beans in about a week to my front door..
damn, i don't know if that is platinum kush or whatever, but it looks like some real fire.. nice job op..
heres a few pix of my dr greenthumbs og kush ... she is just about a week into flower and is just starting to show some signs of flowering..


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 1, 2010)

honestly pure og kush (not the strain) usually is a bettter cash crop than any og hybrid....
With so many og heads and og being a superior flavor seemingly can be watered down when crossed...
However.... the plat og is more costly than og larry ($50to 45)...... But me im the kind of person who like a variety of strains AND AM AN OG HEAD AT THE SAME TIME...
But i will say og larry is bomb... way more citussy and really sativa og .....
That just cant top the platnium og.....
Top 5 ogs no specific order....
$100 og 
Valley og
Plat og
Loius XIII 
sfv og


----------



## Dick Mussell (Aug 8, 2010)

jordann9e said:


> THIS??
> 
> Platinum (Afropips) = Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl
> 
> Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush


whhattttt???????

first of all its not old gangster kush or w/e you said its Ocean Grown Kush because it was amngst the first strains that was crossed with strains from different parts of the world.

Secondly, White label B. Gum Crossed with Hindu Kush is Bubba Kush, Not OG.
There is also another strain of Bubba Kush that is White Label Bubble Gum X Master Kush which is I believe the more popular of the two.



Jsales, Did you grow that stuff outdoor? Doesn't look anyhting like the OG that I have grown, where did you get the strain fro,m?


----------



## MedicatedChrist (Nov 28, 2010)

so i have no real idea what the genetics on this are but i'm pretty sure what I'm 'doing' is one of the real cuts. I've heard it as a purple pheno of OG (doubtful) and as Silver Pearl OG (seems more likely) not really sure, what i can say is its 'platinum' because it becomes so resinous so early into flowering its silver. almost looks like it has PM when compared to some others at the same (3 weeks) time. heres a few pics from last week, any thoughts? R THEY MALES? jk . like 5 weeks in, in roots organic 3 gallons


----------



## mack1849 (May 27, 2011)

Hi jsales, I would to know were to buy Platinum o g kush. can you help me out Thank you mack1849


----------

